# Difference between MS1 and MS2?



## macodola (Jan 31, 2009)

Im ordering megasquirt for my project, and i was wondering what the difference between MS1 pcb3.0 and MS2 pcb3.0? Is it worth the extra $100. I am planning on an aba 16v turbo build.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Difference between MS1 and MS2? (macodola)*

Read THIS and start reading the Mega manual. They should answer most of your questions and get you pointed in the right direction.


----------



## macodola (Jan 31, 2009)

Just the info i was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (macodola)*

http://www.msextra.com/feature-xref.html
Might help as well.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Hey Paul, have you seen the MS3 unit yet? And, do you know when it's scheduled for general release?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_Hey Paul, have you seen the MS3 unit yet? And, do you know when it's scheduled for general release?

i think hes been rockin one in the gti...


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i think hes been rockin one in the gti...


He does, info is on the Msextra forums. I'm beta testing one as well on my ABA 'rado. Absolutely AWSOME and a year from now the only way you'll be able to outperform and out feature a megasquirt system will be with a big dollar Motec system.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Prof315)*

Yes I've seen one quite a bit, it's on my passenger side floor and I can see it about 40mins a day coming to and from work







I have a beta thread here that I really need to update but I've put some info on MSruns and on the extra board as well. 
Current setup is the MS3 with a Glenn daughter board wired into the MS3x expander header so I can test that I/O before the expander is released. Made good headway with it so far, just waiting for my 3x to arrive!
I've been very impressed with MS3. The big gain for me, and I've been exploiting it since it's been functional, is the SD card logging. It's nice just to leave the card in there, drive around and load up the logs in my nice warm house instead of connected to the laptop while it's freezing outside! It'll be very hand come race season when I can't run the laptop in the car during runs. I've only hit a few quirks but they were all code related and taken care of quickly, and remember it's still in the beta stages. I got the car running on MS3 faster then I did originally on MS1 which says something.. especially considering I put MS1 on over a dozen cars before this one. 
I do agree that as development continues I don't see this ecu being limited in many ways at all. 
Anyway that's my $.0025 (another half a penny for all the info!)


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

So, is there a scheduled or estimated date for general release?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (ABA Scirocco)*

I don't have exact details, but full release by 2010 Megameet (May) has been talked about. That really all depends on how all of the beta testing goes.


----------

